# Gaf d3462



## Midwest Roofing (Jan 26, 2012)

Heard a guy say the other day that GAF's new light wieght lifetine laminate shingle has fallen below the minimum weight standard set by ASTM D3462.
And, they are requesting ASTM to drop the minimum weight requierment.
Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Nope, but if it is true all the standards are published we could easily find out with a little research. Lowering the standard is a bad idea IMO. Creating a new standard, or should I say "class of shingles", is more approprite in my opinion rather than lowering the standard.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Here we go again. I love it. So what do you prefer and why? 

I am not convinced thicker is better. Less raw asphalt the better. I say this as the organics didn't last like they were expected- they are much thicker but more flexible/ forgiving? No. Once the granules started to fall off and asphalt is exposed they shrink and curl. Could be visa versa- shrink and curl and then granules fall off but they were promoted as thicker is better and they were not. The weather is not preferred roofing weather however GAf's lay down quick, seal well. IMO the thickness has not changed since 2006-2007 but I could be wrong. 

Quality issues cross the regions with completely different takes. I'm told all the way up the East Coast Penn- Maine- Laminate shingles are referred as "Timberlines" and the Midlands seem to prefer other brands.


----------



## MJW (Apr 16, 2009)

I think if someone can actually say that they think a Timberline is a good shingle and even go as far to say they are better than a Landmark, then they must be made a little different around the country.

I heard a few months ago about GAF trying to get under 200 lbs. a square. I have used the latest Timberline and they are thinner and more fragile than their old 3 tabs.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm not saying Timberlines are not thinner and lighter. 

I also appreciate MW accepting the possibilities quality varies. I have had one job with only a few bundles the laminates were not consistent, in fact they were off considerably. Replaced those and we were fine. 

I am not the biggest roofer locally but I surpassed the 1,200 square mark this year and less than 100 square were CT and it was less than a pleasure dealing with their inconsistencies. The boys were really getting frustrated.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

I just received this youtube video from my GAF rep.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bujECsH9MOg


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

CHB70 Check your signature- missing "E" in complete.

Good video link.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks VT


----------

